# Anoka, MN Halloween Capital Of the World???



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay im browsing the internet as i do on occasion and come across this page. How the hell can the Halloween Capital of the World be in freaking MN? The coldest place on earth, no one lives in MN unless they have to. LOL. I was just wondering if any of you have attended this festival or know anything about it. THANKS


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I've heard that before but I went to the website just now to read about it.
Looks like they are really organized. Sounds fun to me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

AAAW thats so cute its corny


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I just ordered some beer cans from them. They actually make their own beer. Thats cool.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

does anyone have a link?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

http://www.anokahalloween.com/


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I got the cans off ebay...they were actually pretty cool. The old kind that you open from the bottom. They look brand new. and for 2 bucks whos gunna complain.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish I lived in a town that was so into Halloween, instead of trying to get rid of it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Amen scareme!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Saw this listed on the site:

Big Parade of Little People
Friday, October 26
1:15 p.m.

Does that mean the kids even get school days off?
Awesome!
^S^


----------



## theworstwitch (May 27, 2007)

I havn't attended the festival, but I grew up very near Anoka. It is a rural area, and I believe they started the festival to curb hooliganism, or the boredom of growing up in a rural area!


----------

